# pec bounce



## calebspirit1234 (Jun 10, 2011)

Can anybody tell me how to pec bounce please


----------



## freeline (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## energize17 (Jul 25, 2009)

Stick a cucumber uP ur ar5e then if you are not used to doing this itll make you flinch and make your pecs bounce

I however have gotten used to this method so cannot bounce my pecs anymore shame really


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

Get bigger pecs. Or a trampoline


----------



## DiamondDixie (Oct 17, 2009)

Your 1st post and you waste it with that [email protected] of a question.


----------



## secla (Jun 1, 2011)

my missus can pec bounce better than anyone i know. I will ask her how she does it and get back to you


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

secla said:


> my missus can pec bounce better than anyone i know. I will ask her how she does it and get back to you


post pictures of this or your full of sh1t


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

my missus


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

k1lla said:


> some dodgy threads popping up on here lately...


you wanna buy some threads


----------



## 18351 (Jun 21, 2010)

Tassotti said:


> my missus


I dunno if its just the good looking woman or the fact that shes bouncing her tits around.... but wow thats hot!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Jeevesy said:


> I dunno if its just the good looking woman or the fact that shes bouncing her tits around.... but wow thats hot!


you can have her for the night for the price of 1 camel


----------



## 18351 (Jun 21, 2010)

haha deal... is that actually your missus?! Although you clearly posted "my missus" i didnt actually clock, I just thought it was a random youtube vid!


----------



## steven_SRi (Nov 5, 2009)

nice thread......what a bloody question! lol although energize's reply gave me a good laugh!!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Jeevesy said:


> haha deal... is that actually your missus?! Although you clearly posted "my missus" i didnt actually clock, I just thought it was a random youtube vid!


she certainly is, and I like to pimp her out through muscle forums....now where's my camel


----------



## 18351 (Jun 21, 2010)

There you go!


__
https://flic.kr/p/4054759019


----------



## DILLZ (Mar 27, 2011)

Develop mind-muscle connection first.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

now that is a class camel.

Shiit...have her for two nights


----------



## 18351 (Jun 21, 2010)

Tassotti said:


> now that is a class camel.
> 
> Shiit...have her for two nights


So kind of you! Ill send over a second camel in order to transport for her


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

just don't give her the hump


----------



## big steve (May 8, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> my missus


wow now that is impressive!


----------



## daniron (Jul 26, 2011)

Load up the bar with 4 plates a side. Lye flat on the bench. Unrack the bar. DROP IT! .. If it bounces off your chest you are a man! therefore master of the pec bounce...

on a serious not wtf is with this thread lol.


----------



## Joshua (Aug 21, 2008)

DILLZ said:


> Develop mind-muscle connection first.


Agreed. Pec bouncing requires mind muscle coordination in order to isolate the activation of that particular muscle.

The greater the pectoral mass, it will look more like a bounce than a flex.

J


----------

